# !!! Fresno Lowrider Reunion Picnic 4-27-13!!!!



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

@ Kearney Park 11am - Dusk 
This is a Family Event 
All car clubs welcome
Live DJ 
Bring your own BBQ & Coolers
Park Entry $5 
Any questions call Ralph @ 559-803-3273


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

FRESNO CLASSICS car club will b there...YEAH BUDDY...:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Can't wait always a good time.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

HOPE TO BE OUT THERE AGEN THIS YEAR


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Where the hell Dave and Sean been ??????


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

Abraxass there pc fucked up.so they havent been able to hit up layitlow they still there homie. That my uncle n cuz I posted this on there behalf


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

75MarkIV559 said:


> Abraxass there pc fucked up.so they havent been able to hit up layitlow they still there homie. That my uncle n cuz I posted this on there behalf


Cool, tell them I said what's up


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Was just talking to ralph last week about this! Can't wait. Going to be off da hook!


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

J RAIDER said:


> FRESNO CLASSICS car club will b there...YEAH BUDDY...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

75MarkIV559 said:


> Ttt




What up dale? Where have you been hiding at?


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

We be out reppin


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Coming all the way from Detroit,Mi again had a blast last year ill be chilling at Ralph's


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> What up dale? Where have you been hiding at?


Wud up homie


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

I hope to be there agen this year. Look for issue #68 of streetlow magazine when it comes out cuz last year will be in it


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


>




Salinas is spelled wrong. You spelled it salina. Thought I let you guys know.


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## BONES/LO LO (Feb 27, 2011)

NICE VIDEO....TUF~E~NUF CUSTOMS C.C. BEEN GOIN FOR YEARS NOW GOODTIME B THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR! MY WIFE'S REGAL N HOMIE ADRIANS CUTTY ON START OF VIDEO THATS STILL, KOO:thumbsup:


----------



## BONES/LO LO (Feb 27, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Its going to be a good one, that's for sure!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttmft


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Let's start a roll call!


1. Blvd Kings CC. (Fresno, san jose, bay area, nor cal, so cal and vallejo chapters will be in da park )


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Let's start a roll call!
> 
> 
> 1. Blvd Kings CC. (Fresno, san jose, bay area, nor cal, so cal and vallejo chapters will be in da park )


2. FRESNO CLASSICS car club will b at da park ...


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

Just dippin c.c will b thr


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Can't wait! Its going to be a fun day!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: I Put this event on my Facebook fan page, on events

https://www.facebook.com/events/218475124959156/?context=create#!/events/549805978377080/


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Getting closer by the day. Lol.


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> Getting closer by the day. Lol.


YES SIR...ALMOST AROUND DA CORNER


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Coming up soon can't wait


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

lat years event is in the new issue #68 of streetlow magazine


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

IMPERIALS WILL BE THERE ....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Fresno Lowrider Reunion Picnic 4-27-13

https://www.facebook.com/events/522247707828135/


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

On the new street low


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

SWAGON63 said:


> On the new street low


NICE CARNAL...T.T.T FRESNO CLASSICS car club


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt. Can't wait!


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

johnnie65 said:


> Ttmft


 NOR CAL BLVD KINGS WILL B THERE.:thumbsup:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

1 month away.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

25 days away !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Getting closer, 3 weeks away!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

always a good time at kerney...


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

We there!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP....WE GONNA BE THERE AGAIN.....LOW N SLOW.....:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just added....THE CHOLO DJ.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cancel this...won't be there after all. sorry. See you all June 29th at ther Manchester Mall with Venom CC...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Only 18 more days!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

I will be out there


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

BumP!


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Only 9 more days. Its going to be a good one!


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

FRESNO CLASSICS car club be there next week...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Only 1 more week peeps!


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

Just Dippin c.c well be there


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

few more days:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Less than 4days away.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP FROM MOTOWN...U KNOW THE WICKED WILL RIDE TO FRESNAL.....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

3 days aways gonna be crackin


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

75MarkIV559 said:


> 3 days aways gonna be crackin


:thumbsup: FRESNO CLASSICS car club READY...


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Best Of Show magazine will be out at the park it's going to be a good show in 3 days


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Blvd kings cc is ready. Going to be a warm day though.


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

NOR CAL BLVD KINGS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

First timer to this function....can't wait !"
TTT....


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

riden on whitewall said:


> First timer to this function....can't wait !"
> TTT....


What's up big manny? That's right blvd kings will be out there from all over. Have a safe trip, see you guys in a few hours.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

IM LEAVING HERE IN A COUPLE HOURS! BLVD KINGS SO CAL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

Cant sleep all pumped up for my first outing of the year, and cause I 'LL be seen all my Blvd King Familia, everyone be safe on the road see u in a few.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I was first person there this morning. Before the park even opened. Lol. Lady told me 6. Got there at 6;30. Homie didn't open gate til 7. People camping out in park. Like one of those midevil times event.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Lol


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

T5
T5
T9


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Had a great time today out there. Good picnic. We took a plaque for most memebers. That was koo. Our club brothers came from all over. Down from so cal area, the bay area, san jose and up from nor cal. Oh us from da NO as well lol.


Just got home. For the last hour, just dippin cc decided to challenge us to agame of volleyball. We won first game and they got the 2nd. So to be continued JD. Thanks for the games.


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP WE HAD A FIRME TIME IN MY HOMETOWN.....FRESNAL CALIFAZ.....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

ON OUR WAY TO FRESNO FROM MOTOWN....


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

firme time


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

:dunno: WHERES THE PICS?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

blvd kings was in the house ,thank you fresno for a nice ti







me, firme hente in fresnal.


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

some of the Blvd kings family.


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice pics fellas. Thanks to mijente for throwing a good picnic. Thanks for the special award for most members.


----------



## roe (Mar 12, 2013)

here are some pics i took


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Bivos 64 said:


>





Bivos 64 said:


>





Bivos 64 said:


>


HAD A BLAST! And the cutty made it there and back without any issues. :thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------

